# Where to I find vendors?



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I'm helping DH with a VFW-sponsored car show the end of October (in southern KY) and I need to find local vendors that might be interested.

Some of the local business people may be interested but it's pretty "specialized" in an area I have no knowledge of. I used to do booth sales at art and livestock shows years ago in Montana/Wyoming/Colorado but have never done anything since moving here to KY so have no idea where to start to find vendors.

I know there are a lot of crafts people in this area and I'm thinking that vendors that have gift type items might do reasonably well with people starting to think about Christmas gifts. I'm thinking maybe advertising on Craig's List ... but could certainly use any suggestions anyone might have.


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

Craigslist, post something in the local paper and maybe at the local feed stores, fabric stores, etc.

You could also have someone make an announcement if you attend a regular church and of course there is always the opportunity to ask to send a flyer home with the school kids.


----------

